# Hello



## J3YOT (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi all,

My name is Jay and have just sold my Audi A3 to buy a 56 reg,mK2 Audi TT 2.0 fsi. If all gos to plan i will be driving away from my dealer with it tommorow.

I know there is alot i should look out for before buying but is there anything specific i should be checking up for on this model? It has done 37000 and has an up to date Audi service history. Also any tips on negotiating prices that you may have wil be very much appreciated!

I will post pictures if all gos well! 

Many thanks


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Jay welcome, hope all goes well with the buy. If its got all the right service stamps and it drives right without any clunks or rattles then i should think you will be ok. For more info ask on the MK2 section . Good luck. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------

